# Roseville 23/7 9am



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Making a strong attempt to get my son out for a fish on Sunday, which means a gentlemen's hours departure and a short (well for me anyway) trip.

Plan is to depart from the boatramp at 9 and head downstream trolling large diving minnows in the hope of tailor and salmon. Troll back upstream for a midday finish.

Weather permitting, I'll be meeting the wife and my girls for a picnic at Davidson Park Picnic Area (same complex as the boatramp) for a picnic and for sundry mucking around on the yak.

All welcome to join for a fish and a picnic


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like a nice day Peril hope the fish are on for you mate and the family picnic after is a top end to a days fishing. Have a good one mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave
Thanks for the offer, but leaving for Frankfurt on Friday.
Paul, got those lures in Singapore. E-mail me your address and I will try and post you one before the weekend.

mailto:[email protected]

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Peril,

Would love to come along, but have some commitments on Sunday, so Saturday is my day on the water. Will either be Lane Cove River or Narrabeen Lakes. Keep me in mind next time though. Have you ever gone upstream from Roseville Bridge? I hear there's a very shallow point where the boats can't get past, but it gets deeper further up. I wonder if it's worth a trip?

Talk soon,
Robbie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

RobbieAUS said:


> Hey Peril,
> 
> Would love to come along, but have some commitments on Sunday, so Saturday is my day on the water. Will either be Lane Cove River or Narrabeen Lakes. Keep me in mind next time though. Have you ever gone upstream from Roseville Bridge? I hear there's a very shallow point where the boats can't get past, but it gets deeper further up. I wonder if it's worth a trip?
> 
> ...


Robbie, no worries, you're welcome anytime.

Have been upstream quite a few times. A great variety of fish up there. I've caught bream, flathead, tailor, silver biddy, blackfish and estuary perch. However they were mostly juvenile. Stories of bass. Boats have trouble going much further up than Carroll Ck. There are a few holes beyond. It is possible on a high enough tide to go all the way up to a rough weir which marks the tidal limit. A lovely paddle but I think the best fishing is between the bridge and Carroll Ck where there are legal bream, flathead and jew, although I advise against eating any of them due to pollution.


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for that Dave,

I'm certainly keen to try it out. I haven't tried the yak there, just some land based stuff near the bridge, but always had reasonable success. I'll certainly come with you next time, or we could pray that the barbeque my girlfriend has organised for Sunday is called off  Have you, or anyone else caught Jewfish there? I've yet to get my first.

Thanks again mate,
Robbie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No jew yet. Craig McGill caught one at the end of Davidson Park a few years ago - it is recorded in his Storm Soft Plastics video. I have heard others claim to have caught them there. I've only managed to catch a Storm SP Shad there! I guess the advertising worked.


----------

